# Que es retardo de grupo en fibra óptica?



## Andero6 (Mar 24, 2016)

he estado buscando el concepto pero no veo nada claro.  o de q otra forma lo puedo buscar. ...


----------



## dantonio (Mar 25, 2016)

En estos links observo se hace mención al tema DGD (Differencial Group Delay) en fibras ópticas:

http://es.edaboard.com/topic-4385270.0.html

http://www.iuma.ulpgc.es/users/jrse...ownload/Com_Opt_I/Temario/caracteristicas.pdf

http://digital.csic.es/bitstream/10261/11290/1/Generación de supercontinuo ....pdf

http://www.scielo.cl/pdf/ingeniare/v15n3/art14.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don Andero6 explicando a grueso modo "retardo de grupo" es cuando hay diferentes (distintos) retardos en la propagación por la fibra optica ao longo de una gran distribuición de frequenzias o mejor algunas freuquezias son mas ligeras encuanto otras no demoran mas a propagarse por una misma fibra .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andero6 (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracias men. me sirvió .


----------

